# Horrible milk stand manners!



## Dogwoodcreek-Alpines (May 14, 2014)

I bought this goat last October. Milked her through January when she dried off and I was happy to have a break from her! I watched the lady machine milk her before I bought her, she had no trouble. With me she kicks, dances around, and the biggie? SITS DOWN! I've put buckets under her, which she side steps, and went back to tying her up. Which is what I did last year. So she freshened again this year, the first time here, and we are back to this crap. She will be SOLD if it doesn't STOP. Any ideas! And I milk at 11# and her breeder milked at 18# so it's not the pump setting. Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you tried hand milking?


----------



## Dogwoodcreek-Alpines (May 14, 2014)

Sure, that's what I did at first and she gave me a lot of trouble at first, then did better though I couldn't "trust" her not to put her foot in the bucket. I have a five goat stand and machine milk now, I'm not hand milking her seperately. She will be sold first.


----------



## Dogwoodcreek-Alpines (May 14, 2014)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Then it may be best to sell her and disclose her problem.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You have probably tried everything, but, have you put her in the middle of the group and put rocks (fist size) in the grain feeders? (assuming you feed while you milk). The rocks might keep her occupied while you milk. 

Sometimes, goats just can't be fixed. But, good luck to you.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a girl that squats a little when I first start, then she relaxes and stands back up. If she is scared about something down she goes, she is a Nubian and a bit on the timid side, so I always have to be happy around her, she picks up my mood pretty easy.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds like she's really just not a good fit for your farm.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Does she have mastitis? Or another health issue that might be causing her pain? How does she get along with your other goats, maybe she's scared of the one next to her?

Maybe she senses your stress and since each interaction is a fight she may have negative associations with you and/or being milked. 

At this point it will likely take a lot of time and patience and a calm gentle touch to recondition her ( if its doable). And that may not work for your setup.

She may be great in other circumstances. Would the breeder want her back?


----------



## Dogwoodcreek-Alpines (May 14, 2014)

No, the breeder wouldn't want her back. And she has a full feed trough, she actually stops eating when she even thinks I'm going to touch her. She is super paranoid. Afraid of everything, thinks my toddlers are going to eat her. She is the one that startles when you walk around the corner. I feel like she lives in constant fear. She has no problems with the other goats. No one bothers her. It's just her. I'm working with her and trying to be patient. I started putting the milkers on from the side and she always picks up a foot, so I slide the tubes under the foot when I get them on. She still sits some when I massage her udder to encourage let down. She's only a few days fresh, so she is a little congested, but not hard. She does not, nor has she ever had mastitis, it's all behavioral. This is why I don't like dam raised goats. I'll keep working with her and if she can't get past it, she can go elsewhere. I have her twin sister who is completely normal and comes to me for attention. This goat acts like she's on drugs... Lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sometimes a goat is just not a good fit...I wont keep a milker I have to chase all the time or fight on the table..we did this once...it was a huge pain...we had to tie her head to the head brace, while hubby lifted her back leg and I held her front leg while my daughter milked as fast as she could lol...after a while we didn't have to tie her head....then slowly didn't need to hold her leg up....but this took time...we finally decided to sell her and her new owner didnt have hardly any trouble at all...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

You have to do what works for you. If milking is a big pain, get rid of the pain! Just like not everyone likes every person they meet, not every goat is likable! Good luck to you!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes, what the last poster said. I've had goats be bad for me that are good for others and vis versa. Someties it's just not a good match personality wise. No harm.


----------



## Dogwoodcreek-Alpines (May 14, 2014)

Thanks! I'll probably end up selling her as I don't think she will ever just stand quietly on the stand for me. Just have to find a replacement...


----------

